

Ask HN: How can I make money? - callbarney

I'm not greedy, and very diligent and have good business acumen, yet I'm struggling to find a good business I can run online and actually make money from!<p>Any good suggestions?
======
patio11
Solve a problem preventing people who have money from making more of it.

Solve a problem preventing people who have money from spending time with their
children.

Solve a problem preventing people who have money from getting the recognition
they think they deserve.

Solve a problem preventing people who have money from... you get the general
idea.

~~~
nreece
Great points. I wrote a blog rant on similar lines: How To Build Something
People Want? - [http://www.nilkanth.com/2010/05/28/how-to-build-something-
pe...](http://www.nilkanth.com/2010/05/28/how-to-build-something-people-want/)

------
gexla
I don't see the problem. If you are struggling, then you are probably doing it
right. If there were no struggle involved, then everyone would be doing it.

One idea, go to Flippa and look at all the websites people are offering. Maybe
you can get an idea from the listings there. One advantage of looking through
Flippa over general browsing of random sites on the internet is that people
post information such as how much money their sites are making. Perhaps you
could even buy a site and improve it.

------
michael_dorfman
I suggest that you play to your strengths, whatever they are.

Surely your life, up to this point, has given you the opportunity to get to
know the needs of some niches, some groups of people, better than the average
person.

Take what you've learned so far, and figure out how to apply it in a novel
way.

You say you have "good business acumen"-- how did you achieve that? In what
businesses? Are there any unfilled needs that your former customers may have,
that might be filled online?

